# Milan: discorso di Gazidis non recepito dai giocatori.



## admin (2 Maggio 2019)

Come riportato da Pellegatti, il Milan è sull'orlo di una crisi di nervi. A Milanello è ormai tutti contro tutti. Il discorso fatto da Gazidis ai giocatori qualche giorno ai giocatori non è stato minimamente recepito, considerato ciò che è successo ieri. Gattuso ha visto i giocatori scarichi a Milanello. Si andrà in ritiro per cinque giorni, e la decisione, cforte, rischia di minare ancora di più la compattezza del gruppo.


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pellegatti, il Milan è sull'orlo di una crisi di nervi. A Milanello è ormai tutti contro tutti. Il discorso fatto da Gazidis ai giocatori qualche giorno ai giocatori non è stato minimamente recepito, considerato ciò che è successo ieri. Gattuso ha visto i giocatori scarichi a Milanello. Si andrà in ritiro per cinque giorni, e la decisione, cforte, rischia di minare ancora di più la compattezza del gruppo.



Il mitologico discorso in inglese tradotto da Borini.

Ecco i risultati.


----------



## EmmePi (2 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pellegatti, il Milan è sull'orlo di una crisi di nervi. A Milanello è ormai tutti contro tutti. Il discorso fatto da Gazidis ai giocatori qualche giorno ai giocatori non è stato minimamente recepito, considerato ciò che è successo ieri. Gattuso ha visto i giocatori scarichi a Milanello. Si andrà in ritiro per cinque giorni, e la decisione, cforte, rischia di minare ancora di più la compattezza del gruppo.



Ma che discorso c'era da fare in uno spogliatoio/polveriera?

L'unica cosa sensata era cacciare gottuso e sostituirlo col primo pincopallo, andava anche benissimo la Morace. Qualcosa si sarebbe potuto salvare ancora.


----------



## andreima (2 Maggio 2019)

Neanche in terza categoria..


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pellegatti, il Milan è sull'orlo di una crisi di nervi. A Milanello è ormai tutti contro tutti. Il discorso fatto da Gazidis ai giocatori qualche giorno ai giocatori non è stato minimamente recepito, considerato ciò che è successo ieri. Gattuso ha visto i giocatori scarichi a Milanello. Si andrà in ritiro per cinque giorni, e la decisione, cforte, rischia di minare ancora di più la compattezza del gruppo.



Il discorso tradotto live da reina e borini??
Ma per favore......
Ridicoli.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (2 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il mitologico discorso in inglese tradotto da Borini.
> 
> Ecco i risultati.



Ma dai...neanche fossero un branco di ritardati...
Ovviamente non si intende letteralmente per la lingua...ma in senso pratico. Ammasso di gentaglia che non sono altro...


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Maggio 2019)

che massa di pellegrini, c'è da aver vergogna a sentire certe cose. pensavano che un discordo fatto in inglese da uno scappato di casa servisse a qualcosa? bah. già uno che proviene dall'arsenal può avere appeal sulla gente? no.

comunque 3 mesi fa tutti a dire che gattuso aveva fatto un lavoro splendido sul gruppo e cavolate varie.... rispondevo che appena avrebbero iniziato a perdere si sarebbe visto il vero lavoro.

e taaaaaaaaaaaaakkkkkkkkkkkkkk eccoci qua ragazzi ormai la storia è sempre la stessa


----------



## Sotiris (2 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pellegatti, il Milan è sull'orlo di una crisi di nervi. A Milanello è ormai tutti contro tutti. Il discorso fatto da Gazidis ai giocatori qualche giorno ai giocatori non è stato minimamente recepito, considerato ciò che è successo ieri. Gattuso ha visto i giocatori scarichi a Milanello. Si andrà in ritiro per cinque giorni, e la decisione, cforte, rischia di minare ancora di più la compattezza del gruppo.



Allora, io ero ex ante, favorevole a Gazidis.
Al momento non ho ancora elementi per formulare un giudizio completo, ovvio.
Però, io lavoro tra Italia e Germania, se vengo qui a Berlino e pretendo di parlare, nemmeno in Tribunale, ma in un qualsiasi ufficio nella mia lingua (o anche in inglese) manco di rispetto a prescindere, anche se capiscono l'inglese (forse).
Cioè, questo sig. Gazidis è pagato più di un sig. centrocampista e non è capace in 5-6 mesi di fare un discorso in italiano?
Tu DEVI imparare la lingua dei luoghi in cui lavori.
E' rispetto questo ma anche professionalità.
Ripeto: lo DEVI fare.


----------



## James45 (2 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> che massa di pellegrini, c'è da aver vergogna a sentire certe cose. pensavano che un discordo fatto in inglese da uno scappato di casa servisse a qualcosa? bah. già uno che proviene dall'arsenal può avere appeal sulla gente? no.
> 
> comunque 3 mesi fa tutti a dire che gattuso aveva fatto un lavoro splendido sul gruppo e cavolate varie.... rispondevo che appena avrebbero iniziato a perdere si sarebbe visto il vero lavoro.
> 
> e taaaaaaaaaaaaakkkkkkkkkkkkkk eccoci qua ragazzi ormai la storia è sempre la stessa



Che bello avere ragione, eh? 

(non sempre è vero, purtroppo)


----------



## James45 (2 Maggio 2019)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Allora, io ero ex ante, favorevole a Gazidis.
> Al momento non ho ancora elementi per formulare un giudizio completo, ovvio.
> Però, io lavoro tra Italia e Germania, se vengo qui a Berlino e pretendo di parlare, nemmeno in Tribunale, ma in un qualsiasi ufficio nella mia lingua (o anche in inglese) manco di rispetto a prescindere, anche se capiscono l'inglese (forse).
> Cioè, questo sig. Gazidis è pagato più di un sig. centrocampista e non è capace in 5-6 mesi di fare un discorso in italiano?
> ...



O forse, ribaltando il discorso, bisognerebbe che in Italia imparassimo a parlare inglese, dato che in tutto il mondo (Africa compresa) sono capaci di parlarlo.
Certo, poi sento le interviste ad alcuni immigrati, e rimango basito perchè questi hanno imparato a masticare un po' di italiano in pochi mesi ed allora mi viene da pensare che un po' di ragione ce l'hai


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Maggio 2019)

James45 ha scritto:


> Che bello avere ragione, eh?
> 
> (non sempre è vero, purtroppo)



in questi casi è deprimente


----------



## Sotiris (2 Maggio 2019)

James45 ha scritto:


> O forse, ribaltando il discorso, bisognerebbe che in Italia imparassimo a parlare inglese, dato che in tutto il mondo (Africa compresa) sono capaci di parlarlo.
> Certo, poi sento le interviste ad alcuni immigrati, e rimango basito perchè questi hanno imparato a masticare un po' di italiano in pochi mesi ed allora mi viene da pensare che un po' di ragione ce l'hai



Capisco cosa intendi e capisco anche la finalità del tuo discorso, però, per esempio, la Germania non credo sia l'ultimo dei Paesi al Mondo, se Tu vieni qui a fare il dirigente o a fare l'allenatore (restando nel mondo del calcio) e per spronare la squadra vai nello spogliatoio e fai un discorso in inglese che ti traduce il Reus o il Lahm della situazione, la tua credibilità è pari a zero.
In questo, e direi solo in questo, Italia e Germania sono molto simili e, per così dire, "provinciali".


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (2 Maggio 2019)

Vergognosi, non c'è altro da dire.


----------



## Zenos (2 Maggio 2019)

Ma cosa volete se il capo branco ha dato il rompere le righe 1 mese fa.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (2 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pellegatti, il Milan è sull'orlo di una crisi di nervi. A Milanello è ormai tutti contro tutti. Il discorso fatto da Gazidis ai giocatori qualche giorno ai giocatori non è stato minimamente recepito, considerato ciò che è successo ieri. Gattuso ha visto i giocatori scarichi a Milanello. Si andrà in ritiro per cinque giorni, e la decisione, cforte, rischia di minare ancora di più la compattezza del gruppo.



Dirigenza allo sbaraglio,allenatore mediocre e incapace di farsi rispettare, giocatori scarsi e senza un minimo di rispetto e riverenza per la maglia, ecco il milan attuale.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (2 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pellegatti, il Milan è sull'orlo di una crisi di nervi. A Milanello è ormai tutti contro tutti. Il discorso fatto da Gazidis ai giocatori qualche giorno ai giocatori non è stato minimamente recepito, considerato ciò che è successo ieri. Gattuso ha visto i giocatori scarichi a Milanello. Si andrà in ritiro per cinque giorni, e la decisione, cforte, rischia di minare ancora di più la compattezza del gruppo.



Non hanno recepito proprio un gazidis


----------



## Igniorante (2 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pellegatti, il Milan è sull'orlo di una crisi di nervi. A Milanello è ormai tutti contro tutti. Il discorso fatto da Gazidis ai giocatori qualche giorno ai giocatori non è stato minimamente recepito, considerato ciò che è successo ieri. Gattuso ha visto i giocatori scarichi a Milanello. Si andrà in ritiro per cinque giorni, e la decisione, cforte, rischia di minare ancora di più la compattezza del gruppo.



Immagino che grande discorso motivazionale...


----------



## Teddy (2 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pellegatti, il Milan è sull'orlo di una crisi di nervi. A Milanello è ormai tutti contro tutti. Il discorso fatto da Gazidis ai giocatori qualche giorno ai giocatori non è stato minimamente recepito, considerato ciò che è successo ieri. Gattuso ha visto i giocatori scarichi a Milanello. Si andrà in ritiro per cinque giorni, e la decisione, cforte, rischia di minare ancora di più la compattezza del gruppo.



Mi sembra tutto troppo romanzato, frutto di considerazioni personali che potrebbero essere lontane dalla realtà.


----------



## Raryof (2 Maggio 2019)

"Hi, I'm Aivan Gazaidais.."


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Maggio 2019)

Teddy ha scritto:


> Mi sembra tutto troppo romanzato, frutto di considerazioni personali che potrebbero essere lontane dalla realtà.



Ovviamente si.


----------



## MarcoG (2 Maggio 2019)

Lasciamo stare la ricostruzione del fatto. Se un mio superiore mi viene a parlare direttamente, può parlare anche in Russo... nel dubbio io do il 110%, perché capisco che è un momento delicato e ne può andare della mia carriera. 
Capisco che i calciatori vivono in un mondo tutto loro, ma onestamente la storia che Rino, Leonardo, Maldini, Gazidis... nessuno di loro riesca a motivare un gruppo di ragazzi io non la bevo. È chiaro che il problema non solo loro quando già solo Paolo bastava a motivare me, da casa, in pantofole, davanti al divano... 

forza, basta fare da parafulmine a questi giocatori. Guardate l'inter, Icardi era il problema, Icardi è stato risolto. Buttiamoli fuori tutti se serve, e valutiamo la dirigenza dopo qualche anno.


----------



## Aron (2 Maggio 2019)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Immagino che grande discorso motivazionale...



Berlusconi: _"Attaccareeee!"_


Gazidis: _"Fainansial feir pleyyyyy!" 
_


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (2 Maggio 2019)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Allora, io ero ex ante, favorevole a Gazidis.
> Al momento non ho ancora elementi per formulare un giudizio completo, ovvio.
> Però, io lavoro tra Italia e Germania, se vengo qui a Berlino e pretendo di parlare, nemmeno in Tribunale, ma in un qualsiasi ufficio nella mia lingua (o anche in inglese) manco di rispetto a prescindere, anche se capiscono l'inglese (forse).
> Cioè, questo sig. *Gazidis è pagato più di un sig. centrocampista e non è capace in 5-6 mesi di fare un discorso in italiano?
> ...



Il punto è che non lavora e non risiede in Italia (almeno per quanto ne so). E' stato scelto un AD che parli la stessa lingua dei proprietari, che NON è obbligato ad italianizzarsi. Non credo che stia prendendo lezioni di italiano e non ha neppure occasioni di parlare in italiano: è un estraneo, straniero.

Benvengano Arabi e Cinesi...? Ci vedono come un popolino di servi della gleba destinato a scomparire nel meticciato, anche la nostra lingua la elimenerebbero dalla storia, e pretendete che vogliano imparare l'italiano? Non impareranno mai l'italiano queste proprietà straniere.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Maggio 2019)

Teddy ha scritto:


> Mi sembra tutto troppo romanzato, frutto di considerazioni personali che potrebbero essere lontane dalla realtà.



.


----------



## Devil man (2 Maggio 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Il punto è che non lavora e non risiede in Italia (almeno per quanto ne so). E' stato scelto un AD che parli la stessa lingua dei proprietari, che NON è obbligato ad italianizzarsi. Non credo che stia prendendo lezioni di italiano e non ha neppure occasioni di parlare in italiano: è un estraneo, straniero.
> 
> Benvengano Arabi e Cinesi...? Ci vedono come un popolino di servi della gleba destinato a scomparire nel meticciato, anche la nostra lingua la elimenerebbero dalla storia, e pretendete che vogliano imparare l'italiano? Non impareranno mai l'italiano queste proprietà straniere.



a cosa serve l'italiano quando i cessi che giocano male sono quelli stranieri che conoscono l'inglese?


----------



## MarcoG (2 Maggio 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Il punto è che non lavora e non risiede in Italia (almeno per quanto ne so). E' stato scelto un AD che parli la stessa lingua dei proprietari, che NON è obbligato ad italianizzarsi. Non credo che stia prendendo lezioni di italiano e non ha neppure occasioni di parlare in italiano: è un estraneo, straniero.
> 
> Benvengano Arabi e Cinesi...? Ci vedono come un popolino di servi della gleba destinato a scomparire nel meticciato, anche la nostra lingua la elimenerebbero dalla storia, e pretendete che vogliano imparare l'italiano? Non impareranno mai l'italiano queste proprietà straniere.



Discorso futile... Ragazzi, si deve parlare in inglese, solo in inglese... Ogni calciatore ha una sua nazionalità, la lingua più semplice è l'inglese, si deve conoscere quello per tutti. Fine. Ma che poi, anche se ci fosse un traduttore, non vedo il problema, non è che stanno guardando un film o un'opera d'arte. Vedi l'espressione, il tono lo capisci, le parole ti vendono riferite... non scherziamo suvvia, questo è come i bambini a scuola che danno la colpa all'insegnante che non sa spiegare quando loro non hanno neanche comprato il libro di testo...


----------



## Igniorante (2 Maggio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Berlusconi: _"Attaccareeee!"_
> 
> 
> Gazidis: _"Fainansial feir pleyyyyy!"
> _




la cosa brutta è che potrebbe essere andata effettivamente così


----------



## kipstar (2 Maggio 2019)

questa cosa del discorso sarebbe stato meglio non fosse trapelata....


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (2 Maggio 2019)

Devil man ha scritto:


> a cosa serve l'italiano quando i cessi che giocano male sono quelli stranieri che conoscono l'inglese?



Hanno tutti imparato l'italiano (almeno le frasi e parole che servono) perchè Gattuso parla in italiano alla squadra, ma chissà, magari dice 'we need poison'.


----------



## Sotiris (2 Maggio 2019)

Insisto e non concordo con alcuni.
Tu come amministratore delegato di una spa con sede in Italia devi per dovere di competenza sapere parlare italiano anche.
Come puoi gestire Ac Milan spa dalle comunicazioni, ai contratti, agli osservatori, ai procuratori, ai giocatori, ecc ecc se non parli anche italiano? Ma seriamente, stiamo scherzando? Questa è una negligenza gravissima. I CdA di AC Milan spa li facciamo in inglese?
E questo non giustifica i calciatori ovvio. Chi deduce questo sbaglia.


----------



## gabuz (2 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pellegatti, il Milan è sull'orlo di una crisi di nervi. A Milanello è ormai tutti contro tutti. Il discorso fatto da Gazidis ai giocatori qualche giorno ai giocatori non è stato minimamente recepito, considerato ciò che è successo ieri. Gattuso ha visto i giocatori scarichi a Milanello. Si andrà in ritiro per cinque giorni, e la decisione, cforte, rischia di minare ancora di più la compattezza del gruppo.



La reazione della squadra al discorso di Gazidis fotografa piuttosto chiaramente qual è il rispetto nei suoi confronti e il carisma di questo personaggio


----------



## MarcoG (2 Maggio 2019)

gabuz ha scritto:


> La reazione della squadra al discorso di Gazidis fotografa piuttosto chiaramente qual è il rispetto nei suoi confronti e il carisma di questo personaggio



Oppure evidenzia il livello di professionalità di questi ragazzi...
perché sembra che Rino, Paolo, Leo e, solo ultimo per ordine, Gazidis, non abbiano carisma...


----------



## gabuz (2 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Oppure evidenzia il livello di professionalità di questi ragazzi...
> perché sembra che Rino, Paolo, Leo e, solo ultimo per ordine, Gazidis, non abbiano carisma...



Bisogna fare varie considerazioni.
Prima di tutto essere stati carismatici da giocatori o da capitani non significa necessariamente esserlo da dirigenti. Sono ruoli differenti con attitudini diverse.
In secondo luogo bisogna capire se e quanto siano stati delegittimati dalla presenza di Gazidis


----------



## MarcoG (2 Maggio 2019)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Bisogna fare varie considerazioni.
> Prima di tutto essere stati carismatici da giocatori o da capitani non significa necessariamente esserlo da dirigenti. Sono ruoli differenti con attitudini diverse.
> In secondo luogo bisogna capire se e quanto siano stati delegittimati dalla presenza di Gazidis



Certo, ma non possiamo non dare mai la colpa ai giocatori, sembra che siano immuni da tutto. Giocano male perché li fa giocare male il mister, oppure perché sono demotivati dal mister o dalla società. Eppure c'è qualcuno che gioca ad un certo livello, altri che giocano perennemente male (Chala, Suso...). Capisco il motivare, ma dare alibi a questi giocatori non credo sia il caso, perché la supponenza con cui alcuni di loro scendono in campo esula da qualsiasi discorso di spinta psicologica, ma è un discorso proprio caratteriale.


----------



## Chrissonero (2 Maggio 2019)

gabuz ha scritto:


> La reazione della squadra al discorso di Gazidis fotografa piuttosto chiaramente qual è il rispetto nei suoi confronti e il carisma di questo personaggio



Non capisco cosa c'èntra il "carisma" di Gazidis in questo momento.


----------



## rossonero71 (2 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Oppure evidenzia il livello di professionalità di questi ragazzi...
> perché sembra che Rino, Paolo, Leo e, solo ultimo per ordine, Gazidis, non abbiano carisma...



Bravo e di solito professionalità ed educazione vanno a braccetto.. Quindi


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (2 Maggio 2019)

Ma Gazidis quando fu presentato non fece un discorso intero in italiano?

A me sta storia del discorso tradotto, pare una boiata.
Ai giornalai piace sparare sulla force rossa, e qui ovviamente la gente si fomenta sempre di più perché si deve trovare per forza un colpevole.


----------



## gabuz (2 Maggio 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Non capisco cosa c'èntra il "carisma" di Gazidis in questo momento.



Se vuoi cerca la definizione sulla Treccani


----------



## gabuz (2 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Certo, ma non possiamo non dare mai la colpa ai giocatori, sembra che siano immuni da tutto. Giocano male perché li fa giocare male il mister, oppure perché sono demotivati dal mister o dalla società. Eppure c'è qualcuno che gioca ad un certo livello, altri che giocano perennemente male (Chala, Suso...). Capisco il motivare, ma dare alibi a questi giocatori non credo sia il caso, perché la supponenza con cui alcuni di loro scendono in campo esula da qualsiasi discorso di spinta psicologica, ma è un discorso proprio caratteriale.



No no certo, non esonero i giocatori dalle loro responsabilità. Però, come in ogni luogo di lavoro, se il datore di lavoro non ha influenza sui dipendenti e se non si guadagna il loro rispetto va tutto a rotoli. È tutto sbagliato già dalle fondamenta.


----------



## MarcoG (2 Maggio 2019)

gabuz ha scritto:


> No no certo, non esonero i giocatori dalle loro responsabilità. Però, come in ogni luogo di lavoro, se il datore di lavoro non ha influenza sui dipendenti e se non si guadagna il loro rispetto va tutto a rotoli. È tutto sbagliato già dalle fondamenta.



sai cosa, detto fra di noi... mi farebbe davvero piacere avere in squadra un calciatore, che sia uno, di cui ho stima e a cui voglio bene... so che può sembrare strano il provare affetto per un calciatore, ma ricordo quando Kakà ha fatto la prima partita da titolare al posto di Rui Costa, mi è subito entrato nel cuore... ma nel cuore porto anche moltissimi dei nostri giocatori, perché erano con me nel mio crescere e diventare uomo. Simboli di qualcosa, che non so definire.

Nella nostra attuale rosa ho sicuramente rispetto per Romagnoli, capitano in un'era davvero difficile... Rispetto per Piatek, perché al ragazzo fumano, anche se ancora non può permettersi di fare il leader... per gli altri provo... quasi indifferenza.
Non è bello, davvero.


----------



## Jino (2 Maggio 2019)

I giocatori hanno la fortuna di giocare in una società gloriosa come il Milan, prendono uno stipendio alto e grazie all'immagine che il club da loro ottengono molti sponsor e contratti vari....ma in cambio devono dare qualcosa....e non solo gesti tecnici...anche comportamenti...la società ha il potere di spedire sulla luna chiunque non meriti questi colori...e loro lo sanno benissimo chi sono questi elementi...in estate ne vedremo delle belle.


----------

